# Please suggest 1 TB internal HDD for Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN



## killzone (Sep 27, 2014)

My laptop Samsung Laptop's HDD has crashed after 14 months of buying. This laptop contains SAMSUNG Spinpoint M8 ST1000LM024(HN-M101MBB) 1TB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 2.5" Intenal HDD.

I would like to know if i can buy HGST Travelstar 7k1000 7200 RPM & SATA 6 Gb/s hdd for this laptop as i heard HGST HDDs' are reliable and has 3 years warranty. Would i face any compatible issues with motherboard/battery if i buy different company HDD with different speed (7200rpm, 6 Gb/s).

I want to buy a solid drive for gaming and long lasting HDD as i felt really bad with a failed HDD just after an year and 2 months of buying a new laptop. 

Kindly please suggest if there are better alternatives to HGST as it is not well known in India & I'm not sure of its service. I just mentioned HGST after reading this very old review (A Well-Balanced Drive We Can't Wait To Compare To Seagate's SSHD - HGST Travelstar 7K1000 Review: A 1 TB Notebook Drive At 7200 RPM) I really don't want to put in the Samsung M8 5400 RPM 1TB again.

Budget 4k - 8k 

NP550P5C-S05IN(3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)


----------

